# Slow, turtles ahead!



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2018)

Remember visiting the turtles in the Woolworth's pet department.

It looks like the kids in England liked them too!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 50110



Outstanding!!!!  I found this "turtle" on the Internet, and just finished printing off a half dozen copies....and will keep them in the car and truck.  It seems that every time I pull into a parking lot, there is always someone who is straddling the spaces.  I will probably get some good used off these prints.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2018)

Not going out in this weather!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2018)

Aww, cute SB.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2018)

The Turtles - Happy Together - 1967


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2018)

_Optimism_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 25, 2018)

Turtle Island Fiji, Once Discovered Never Forgotten


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 26, 2018)

Turtle Burger
(Try some *slow* food for a change)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 50110




This is priceless. You sure are a funny RaddishRose. 
This is such a cute thread Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2018)

The Great Tree of Peace by Oren Lyons.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2018)

London Zoo


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 5, 2018)

_Searching for Utopia_  - bronze sculpture by artist Jan Fabre, on display in The Netherlands.  
(Man riding turtle is life size)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2018)

"They may have a tough exterior, but Japan’s turtles are no match for the nation’s railway system".

"As bad luck would have it, these beloved reptiles are getting trapped between railway switches while trying to cross the train tracks. Once the switch points begin to move, the turtles are then crushed by the weight. Asahi Shimbun, a Japanese daily newspaper, reports that turtles have caused 13 train disruptions between 2002 and 2014 in Kyoto and Nara".

"Though the incidents may be few, they’re easily avoided with a bit of ingenuity. The solution—discovered by the West Japan Railway Company and the Suma Aqualife Park—is to create separate, U-shaped lanes underneath the existing tracks just for turtles. The animals can then cross the tracks without getting stuck or smashed as a train approaches. Already, pathways at two railway stations in the 
Nara prefecture have saved 10 precious turtle lives".

"As an added precaution, the West Japan Railway Company is monitoring the lanes monthly. Any turtles found trapped there are then sent to the Suma aquarium. While the system may not be extensive enough yet to save all of Japan’s turtles from railway peril, at least some of them are now slow, safe, and sound".


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2018)

Mollie the turtle


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2018)

_*TURTLE VIKINGS*_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Jan 8, 2020)

This one is mine and she's real.  Ariza, have had her since 2012.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks Mr. M:
A topic we would normally never think of; turtles are part of our world too.

How would you post a 'like' on all the entries, without having to scroll to each one.  There  all just great.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2020)




----------

